# Where to put my money



## garyaka (25 Feb 2011)

Have just got out of a 35 days notice account with PTSB, I have 70k, now where do I put it? Was going to stick it in for another year put have been hearing horror stories about not investing long term, however reading some of the forums is it even safe to leave in a standard savings account with the likes of BOI/AIB/PTSB etc.?

Not really interested in making money off it, just want to keep it safe. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## TSThomas (28 Feb 2011)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=102329

If you're truly wary of Irish banks then either, avoid them or, perhaps, stick with an instant access account so at least you can transfer / access funds whenever you feel like it.


----------



## horusd (28 Feb 2011)

A few points garyaka:

1. Why not split it between various accounts with non irish banks,ie Rabo, NIB, Investec, KBC, Ulster etc (or some in an irish account if your happy to do this.

2. Consider a non resident account with Keytrade Luxemburg/Belgium or other Euro banks. (Search AAM for more info).

3. Consider Account in N.I. ( Again search AAM).

4. You say you're not interested in making money, but given inflation, you should try to get an interest rate that will protect your money from this.


----------



## cavanMan (2 Mar 2011)

Nationwide UK ireland offer good rates too and are non irish......also personaily I find them excellent to deal with and are extremely punchual with correspondance etc.


----------

